# Merlin Extralight - Front Brake / Cable routing q.



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Is anyone successfully using Shimano brake calipers on an Extralight with the head-tube cable stops?

Building up a new bike....

It's a Merlin Extralight frame w/ a Reynolds Carbon Ouzo Pro fork.

I was attempting to use an Ultegra 6500 series front brake caliper. With the combination of the caliper design and the head tube cable stops, the brake cable sits directly in front of the RHS cable stop.

My current solution is a Tektro caliper which has a different angle to the brake cable receiver.... but I'd rather not use it if I can get the Shimano one to work.


----------

